# My 3 weeks of M1T



## Luke9583 (Jul 14, 2004)

Actually I stopped 2 days early..... The first thing I would have to say is, if you have a busy schedule.... buy stock in 4ad too   The only other ph I have had expiriemented with was Mag10.

I'm 5'11" 166 right now. I really regret not getting before and after bf measurments. This stuff (IDS 10mg caps : 2x a day) did some FUNKY stuff to my weight.

I started out at 155 three weeks ago. I attacked this cycle also trying protein powder for the first time (alot cheaper than the detour bars I was accustumed to!) and Universal's NOx3. 

I'll have you know that I drink a ton of water; usually just over 2 gallons a day, but in the first* 4 days I gained 14 lbs *eating my usual 0.7g potein/ # body weight. It was obvious that it was fat and water to me tho. That is when I started fluctuating and feeling sick. I dont usually have sinus problems, but from the time I started to the day I finished I felt like I was fighting off something. It was deffinately livable tho. 

*The first week...* I had high expectations. I was expecting the kind've workout enthusiasm I had with Mag10. Mag10 made me want to do sets until my arms tore in 1/2. I felt nothing like that. But I slowly started lifting more and more weight than usually, and people started starring at me in the gym on my 'back/bicep' days . Nothing much happened accept huge weight fluctuation.

*The second week*.... was sure I was fighting something at this point, but I didn't slow down my work out schedule. By the end of the week I had decided that I should 'stop'. I couldn't seem to get enough sleep. When I was at work, all I would think about was leaving early, taking the next day off and sleeping. But, by the time I normally get home I was lifting (on schedule) and still going to work the next day. Somewhere around day 8 or 9 I realized that I was literally *watching myself grow*. One day after blasting my arms, I could actually see what I had worked the previous day. Towards the end of my second week is also when I noticed that I was dropping fat. (which I did not expect to see happen).

*My last 5 days....* still pretty d@mn tired. I would conserve my energy for my work out. Before I even sat down at work I would drink at least 3 cups of coffee; and that didn't even help. This is where my diet really started to drop off. I lost my appetite. I would go into a restraunt starving, order a ton of food, and take 3 or 4 bites. 
I would go out with freinds at night (almost completely pointless) and be dead to the world; until I saw a bar overhead or something I could crank off a few pull-ups on. My freinds make fun of me for that kinda stuff. I decided stop 2 days early because... I dont know. I probably slept through those two days. 

*IDS M1T vs. Mag10*. On Mag10, I ate a ton of food, and had amazing energy. I wanted to lift all day long. Althought it didn't feel like it, I was deffinately over training and wearing myself out. I gained 15lbs in 1 month, 80% of which was fat. Two weeks after Mag10, I added alittle muscle on my chest. I went into Mag10 being told how "amazing" it is. The energy was great, the gains weren't worth the $$$ and the added time I had to spend burning off the fat. O yea, and I had to buy a new chair after I get frusterated and threw the old one at the ground (without even thinking about what I was doing)
I ended my M1T weighing in at 15lbs more than I started, and I would have to guess that I lost a solid 7lbs of fat in those 3 weeks. My arms grew 2", my lat spread... just under 6" (beleive it or not). It's been a week and I haven't lost anything, only retreived some energy. I had no added anger while on it, no nose bleeds and i'm only missing $15. This stuff can't compare to Mag10.  I can't NOT mention cramps though.  I didn't have any lower back pain, but if I held a position for a while (sometimes even just stretching), I would get a short burst of an intense cramping of that muscle.

In about a month, i'll give my bottle of M1D a shot.

P.s. NOx3 is better than MRI NO2 (and SO much cheaper). It started kickin' after the 2nd day too!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 14, 2004)

Thank for the feedback, agree M1T is awesome. I have tried Mag10 before but the gains I got from it where not near M1T though. I did a four week cycle, next cycle I???m only going to run it for three weeks. The first two weeks a saw most of the gains but they slowed down week three and four even though I increased the dosage


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 14, 2004)

which brand did ya use?


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Luke,
Glad to hear those results. I just started using the IDS M1T Xtreme along with 4-AD. I started at 10 mg. and I can just sence the sides--cramps, joint pain, allergy symptoms, etc. Damn, I'd be in trouble without the 4-AD. M1T can turn a man into a bum! Anyway, I can't tell you how glad I am to hear how effective the IDS stuff is. I was wondering about them. (I have 6 bottles of the stuff). I got a bottle of their Methyl X to try in the future. Strange stack. Anyway, I just got done posting my opinions on the poll about the effectiveness of NO, and I was just saying how NOX3 by Universal is the only one I have tried--it is the cheapest--and it works for me. I am not using it right now with this M1T/4-AD cycle, but I am using creatine. I'll let everyone know how it goes. Hopefully, I will have gains like you. I'd like to know how much 4-AD you used and if you started the M1T @ 20 mg. What is your PCT like?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm just a little guy, and I really had no problems w/ 20mg/day. no serious PCT. (pretty stupid huh) I'm not quite sure how to attack a PCT. Im just a newbie. I was using the M1t x as well. I'll probably just take a low dose of tribex (that stuff makes me break out), and some left over 'M'.

I did notice the HP M1D I picked up 'contains' milk thistle! I thought that was interesting.

I really didn't start cramping until the third week. But I do stretch alot (read.... pose _i'm becoming an egomaniac_). 

As far as the effectiveness of nox3 goes, I did notice that my optimum whey contains arginine. I wonder how much that extra 600mg,is doing for me.



****NOTE****
DO NOT DRINK ALCOHOL w/ this stuff in your system.
I'm not the drinker i used to be (it's been a couple years). I used to slam down pints of guiness. Somewhere in week 2, i had 1/2 a can of Busche (peer pressure  ) . Man was I ever hung over the next morning.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm just a little guy, and I really had no problems w/ 20mg/day. no serious PCT. (pretty stupid huh) I'm not quite sure how to attack a PCT. Im just a newbie. I was using the M1t x as well. I'll probably just take a low dose of tribex (that stuff makes me break out), and some left over 'M'.
> 
> I did notice the HP M1D I picked up 'contains' milk thistle! I thought that was interesting.
> 
> ...


It is strange that you said you had no problems. Seems like you mentioned plenty of unpleasant sides. I am small, too--150 lbs. I don't want to be sick for a month, so I guess I'll have to see how things go with 15 mg. on the second week. If the sides get bad, I will back off. I quit drinking for this month. Don't want to kill the liver. I am taking Pro Liver from Bulk Nutrition. I use Optimum Whey also. That is not enough arganine to get the vasodialating effect of the NOX3. It seems to work best taken alone, not with food, anyway. I strongly recommend doing a well planned PCT next time if you want to keep your gains. Read this link for lots of useful info on how to make the most of prohormones/prosteriods: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27368

Thanks again for sharing your experience. Strange how we use all the same products. I think I will use my remaining NOX3 now after all. If you don't use it soon enough, it drys out and becomes powder. Probably still works as good.  What is HP M1D and "M"?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 14, 2004)

Well that 600 extra mg in conjunction w/ the 3000mg from the nox3......


HP M1D - Higher power Methyldienolone [supposed to produce similar results to m1t but more for cutting and lean mass than bulk; in lower doses(1-3mg) and without the harsh side effects] I think higher power is bb.com's brand. Please correct me if i'm wrong.

"M" is an anti-estrogen made by biotest



			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> It is strange that you said you had no problems. Seems like you mentioned plenty of unpleasant sides.


HEHE, if you want to expirience side effects, take ACCUTANE. It's a hard core antibiotic for ance. Probably one of the leading causes of suicides among teens. And it's still widely used. And they want to take our supp's away from us? After running a 6mo. cycle of ACCUTANE and counting cholesterol weekly, you'd be ready for anything.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well that 600 extra mg in conjunction w/ the 3000mg from the nox3......
> 
> HP M1D  - Higher power Methyldienolone [supposed to produce similar results to m1t but more for cutting and lean mass than bulk; in lower doses(1-3mg) and without the harsh side effects]  I think higher power is bb.com's brand.   Please correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> "M"  is an anti-estrogen made by biotest.



Yeah, the Methyl X by IDS I refered to earlier is Methyldienolone with a touch of 1-AD. Strange that someone would name a product "M'. I'd sure like to know how the Methyldienolone works out for you. I went with M1T instead because the Methyldienolone doesn't seem to work for everybody. Is sure sounds like there are little sides compared to M1T. Don't have to stack it either. Please plan a better PCT next time. It is well worth it. Check out that link, bro. It is on this forum and will serve you well. I don't know how your routine was, but I am going to focus on high volume and high frequency, but try to stay short of overtraining. I am eating 3,000 calories of Carbs and Protein a day. After fat, I am probably cosuming > 3.600 cals a day easy. I maintain at about 1,200 less. Hope I don't get fat!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 14, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I am probably cosuming > 3.600 cals a day easy. I maintain at about 1,200 less. Hope I don't get fat!


 
I hope you can keep your appetite up, I couldn't force myself. Let me know how it works for you. I have a feeling you'll love it.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 14, 2004)

The key to keeping the calories up is fruit juice. Easy to drink 100 g of carbs in one minute. Sounds more like it will be a love/hate relationship. I'll let you know how things go on week 2 (starts Monday)....


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> which brand did ya use?



The one from 1fast400, underground labs


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm just a little guy, and I really had no problems w/ 20mg/day. no serious PCT. (pretty stupid huh) I'm not quite sure how to attack a PCT. Im just a newbie. I was using the M1t x as well. I'll probably just take a low dose of tribex (that stuff makes me break out), and some left over 'M'.
> 
> I did notice the HP M1D I picked up 'contains' milk thistle! I thought that was interesting.
> 
> ...


 Wait a minute... you did a 3 week cycle of M1T with no PCT?  And you drank on cycle?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 16, 2004)

Had 1/2 a busch light. May as well have been water. And I've been taking an anti estrogen. I did order some triblulus and 6 oxo yesterday tho.

twenty-nine hundred posts huh?  when do you have time to lift?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, someone has to stick around the boards and make sure crackheads like you dont shrivel up their nutsack and then complain that the product was bad.

 You're the reason these substances are being banned.  Good job, fuckup.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 16, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Well, someone has to stick around the boards and make sure crackheads like you dont shrivel up their nutsack and then complain that the product was bad.
> 
> You're the reason these substances are being banned.  Good job, fuckup.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jul 16, 2004)

I swear, some people just don't have the IQ to take steroids.  You need to have at least a general understanding of how these substances are affecting your body.  I think a lot of people can never quite grasp the concepts.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Well, someone has to stick around the boards and make sure crackheads like you dont shrivel up their nutsack and then complain that the product was bad.
> 
> You're the reason these substances are being banned.  Good job, fuckup.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 16, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Well, someone has to stick around the boards and make sure crackheads like you dont shrivel up their nutsack and then complain that the product was bad.
> 
> You're the reason these substances are being banned. Good job, fuckup.


Please explain to me where I fucked up? I knew very well how taxing mi1 is on my liver and not to drink. Now, being new to these kind of products, I unfortunately sucked down 6 oz (1/2 a can) of busch light with out thinking about it. I'm new to all of this; and have only been seriously lifting for about a year. I think i'm doing pretty damn good thank you very much. (not a hard concept to grab  )

*This means I dont have the IQ to use this stuff?*

Did I at all complain about the product? Did I say that the product should be banned? Actually I belittled the side effects as compared to widely used acne meds about 6 posts up. (read alittle before typing.)

I obvoiusly stuck a nerve with the 2,900 posts comment.....  what's your b/f if you dont mind me asking?   

I guess if you post in a thread about a product that causes agressive behaviour as a side effect, you can expect some cock-@ss responses.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 16, 2004)

I say 1/2 a beer on cycle is no big deal. No PCT planning was a big mistake, but you realize that. You obviously upset Monolith about the 2900 posts, but he is right that the banning is due to people not educating themselves properly before using potentially harmful substances. This is not to say it is your fault. Either way, I appreciate you sharing your experience for us to learn from. You didn't have to do that, and I consider it a service to the community. Thanks Luke. You have to admit: Monolith's response was funny.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 16, 2004)

either you guys have an odd sense of humor, or i'm overly sensitive about my tiny nutsack


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Please explain to me where I fucked up? I knew very well how taxing mi1 is on my liver and not to drink. Now, being new to these kind of products, I unfortunately sucked down 6 oz (1/2 a can) of busch light with out thinking about it. I'm new to all of this; and have only been seriously lifting for about a year. I think i'm doing pretty damn good thank you very much. (not a hard concept to grab  )
> 
> *This means I dont have the IQ to use this stuff?*
> 
> ...


 No, you didnt say the product should be banned.  But your moronic actions tell the government it should be banned.  It's because people like you don't inform themselves before ingesting these colorful little pills that they kill themselves, end up in the hospital, and/or turn into a really ugly woman.

 The fact that youre actually trying to draw parallels between M1T and fucking acne medication makes me amazed that youve remembered to breathe this long.  Or maybe thats the problem... you forget, and cut off the oxygen to that 5lb blob of fatty tissue sitting on your shoulders.

 Normally id say i dont give a shit what someone does to their body, or how much they fuck themselves up.  But in this case your stupidity screws with me, because it results in substances i actually want to use in a safe way being banned.  Do us all a favor and overdose on crack.  You get the benefit of destroying your body without getting me pissed off.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 16, 2004)

Ephedra was banned because people who knew not to take it because of preexisting heart conditions decided to take it at risk of death. More people die each year from allegic reactions to peanuts than ephedra. Politics is a big factor, too. Huge industry growing fast--Millions of $$ being made by relatively small companies (with little power). Two factors: 1) Idiots 2) Politics ($$). It is not all Luke's fault. I wasn't trying to be funny earlier, Luke. I just think Monolith tearing into you was funny. That is fair. You started it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 17, 2004)

Monolith,

Get used to it. With in the next couple years, you'll need a script just to get vitamins! That's not a joke, it's in the works. It all comes down to money.

I didn't compare M1T to Accutane, I compared their side effects. Beleive it or not, they are similar 



			
				Monolith said:
			
		

> because it results in substances i actually want to use in a safe way being banned.


What are you waiting for, get off the computer and go for it  



			
				Monolith said:
			
		

> Do us all a favor and overdose on crack. You get the benefit of destroying your body without getting me pissed off.


Sure, give me some of what you're on

If all you have to rag on me about is 6oz of Busch light, which I figured to be equivalent (alc. per volume wise) to licking the outside of a bottle of 151, then I guess i'm doing all right. I noticed in every response you've posted so far, you've been trying to cut somebody down, and in a couple of those your mentioned nutsacks. Is there something you wanna get out in the open. 



*Pirate,*

Only two people were documented as dying from ephedra (one from gas station bought '_yellow jackets_' and the other was metabolife). And the root has been in use for something like 5000 years. And nobody mentions how many lives Epinephrin saves a year.

I forgot to mention that I was also taking 200mcg of _Chromium Picolinate_ a day, in case that had something to do with my results.

My daily sups at the time were

CLA
Fish Oil
500mg-1gram Gingko Biloba
Eclipse BCAA's post work out
And a scoop of Optimum whey before lunch @ work
and a B with C complex


----------



## g4ud1n (Jul 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well that 600 extra mg in conjunction w/ the 3000mg from the nox3......
> 
> 
> HP M1D - Higher power Methyldienolone [supposed to produce similar results to m1t but more for cutting and lean mass than bulk; in lower doses(1-3mg) and without the harsh side effects] I think higher power is bb.com's brand. Please correct me if i'm wrong.
> ...



Accutane is not an antibiotic, it uses Vitamin A to shrink the pores which create oil in the skin.  It has also never been proven that accutane causes depression, which can lead to suicide.  It would probably be a very bad idea to use any methylated prohormone while on Accutane since they both would be very hard on the liver. Also while on Accutane you have to get your liver and cholesterol levels checked while on the drug, this is one reason it is also not being banned.  That and it has not been directly linked to cause depression.  Most people don't get their liver tested while on any steroid or prohormone, which can be dangerous, especially if it is a methylated substance.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 17, 2004)

Sorry for any confusion, I was not using Accutane and M1t at the same time. I did have my cholestrol checked weekly(this was several years ago). Tell the 5 people I know who have expirience Accutane that it doesn't cause depression.  The strongest argument against Accutane causing depression is that teens with acne are already depressed.

I was in err though, it is not an antibiotic.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> If all you have to rag on me about is 6oz of Busch light, which I figured to be equivalent (alc. per volume wise) to licking the outside of a bottle of 151, then I guess i'm doing all right. I noticed in every response you've posted so far, you've been trying to cut somebody down, and in a couple of those your mentioned nutsacks. Is there something you wanna get out in the open. You wouldn't happen to drive a purple sunfire would ya?


 
 The only person im trying to "cut down" is you, because ive learned that people tend to take notice a lot faster when you put them off balance.  In other words, im making fun of those raisins between your legs to make you realize how stupid youre being.  This isnt a bottle of "SUPAR ANABOLIC PROTEEN MYOBLAST0R!" or some other Muscle-Tech bullshit.  It's something that, if consistently used the way you have used it, will _ruin_ your body.  Im not talking about how hard half a fucking beer is on your liver - its not.  Im talking about the naive and nonchalant attitude you have that led you to even consider a beer... that led you to think "im not quite sure how to attack a PCT" - after you already finished a cycle.


 Do you skydive without learning how the parachute works?  Drive a car without understanding traffic signals?  Fuck your girlfriend then ask her where babies come from?


 Listen, no one is perfect.  We all make mistakes.  Dont think im making myself out to be infallible - ive had my share of retarded moments.  But im using a blowtorch on you because you need to understand the magnitude of a mistake on this level.  Your hormonal balance could easily be fucked for months, years, or even permanently.  To be honest, due to the nature of how easy it is to get prohormones, i wouldnt be suprised if they were found to be exponentially more dangerous than illegal anabolics.  The reason?  People think that if its legal, and GNC sells it, its fine.  Use your head.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 17, 2004)

g4ud1n said:
			
		

> Accutane is not an antibiotic, it uses Vitamin A to shrink the pores which create oil in the skin.  It has also never been proven that accutane causes depression, which can lead to suicide.  It would probably be a very bad idea to use any methylated prohormone while on Accutane since they both would be very hard on the liver. Also while on Accutane you have to get your liver and cholesterol levels checked while on the drug, this is one reason it is also not being banned.  That and it has not been directly linked to cause depression.  Most people don't get their liver tested while on any steroid or prohormone, which can be dangerous, especially if it is a methylated substance.


If they haven't "proved" that accutane causes depression, it is strictly political ($$).     Everyone I have seen take it goes through 6 months or suicidal depression.     I'd rather have a crater face


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 17, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Im talking about the naive and nonchalant attitude you have that led you to even consider a beer... that led you to think "im not quite sure how to attack a PCT" -


There was nothing nonchalant about what I had to say about drinking and m1t. I had a bolded paragraph to remind people that in even though cautioned, it's easy to get caught up in the moment and have 1/2 a can before you realize what you are doing. I then reenforced that I think that even 1/2 a can I a REALLY BAD idea, because I felt like crap. Everything I have post so far to this forum is for the best intest of other people. I have no intentions of destroying my body, and thought I had educated myself as much as possible before starting my cycle (hence not finishing that beer  ) . 

As far as a PCT goes, I DID have one planned. Unforunately, out of poor choice of wording above what I was really asking for was suggestion of a better PCT. So far all the info I have been about to find on M1T/M1D and appropriate PCT's look like copy/pasted exerpts from BB.com. That's why I started this thread in the first place. The day I finished my cycle I was popping "M" an anti estrogen and univresal bulgerian tribulus. When Mr. Pirate made it sound like that might not be adequite, I order some 6oxo (which got here about 2 hr's ago.  )


			
				Monolith said:
			
		

> Your hormonal balance could easily be fucked for months, years, or even permanently. To be honest, due to the nature of how easy it is to get prohormones, i wouldnt be suprised if they were found to be exponentially more dangerous than illegal anabolics. The reason? People think that if its legal, and GNC sells it, its fine. Use your head.


Then that makes this a much more important thread, and I hope it gets read ALOT. Because the PCT is deffinately not stressed well enough.  (outside of this forum at least)








			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> If they haven't "proved" that accutane causes depression, it is strictly political ($$).  Everyone I have seen take it goes through 6 months or suicidal depression.  I'd rather have a crater face


(High Five) ....AMEN


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 17, 2004)

Good choice with the 6-oxo. Best OTC for PCT. Tamoxifen (Nolvadex) is better, but you must get in from out of the country. It is a prescription drug. Glad you didn't kill yourself over the accutane ordeal. One of my friends had a shotgun in hand ready to do the deed when I showed up. Then again, being a teen can be tough without drugs that make you feel life is hopeless. That was over ten years ago. He is doing great now.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow, that's horrible. Nobody should have to go through either end of that.


----------



## J-ROC (Mar 13, 2005)

Sorry for the ignorance, but what is PCT and nox3?

Thanx.


----------



## nunya53 (Mar 13, 2005)

PCT

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27368

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21575

 NOX3 (courtesy Google)



*NOX3: The Only Triple-Action Vasodilator*
Nitric oxide... The "Perpetual Pump..." Cell-signaling vasodilators... You've heard about it, now it's time to add it to your training program. What is vasodilation? In plain English, it's when blood vessels dilate or relax. When blood vessels relax, they widen. *Nitric oxide (NO)* is the key here. *NO* is an important endogenous pulmonary vasodilator. As a vasodilator, nitric oxide has the ability to increase your body's ability to delivery blood to working muscles. More blood means more oxygen and nutrients that are being pumped into skeletal muscles. All this translates into bigger, fuller pumps and better overall gains. In fact, with NO, you can expect increased muscle size, strength, endurance, and quicker recovery times. 

The only Triple-Action NO Formula Available
Extended Release Vasodilator
Advenced Delivery System
Contains Arginine - KIC, Ornithine - AKG, & Arginine - AKG
Maximum Nitric Oxide
Unlike other formulas which only contain arginine alpha-ketoglutarate and possibly arginine ketoisocaproate, NOX3 contains the powerful third ingredient, ornithine alpha-ketoglutarate. Only NOX3 has arginine AKG, arginine KIC, and ornithine AKG. With this triple potency formula, only NOX3 can also decrease muscle catabolism and potentiate growth hormone (GH) function through the powerful ornithine-arginine combination. NOX3 is a super-charged nitric oxide supplement which you should have in your arsenal.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

WHoa.  Blast from the past.

I'm kind've glad this came up.

Now that i have *alittle more expirience.  I'd like to say that after 2 M1t cycles, MDien, 1-t, and a couple others *NOTHING* works as good, and will make you FEEL as good as a good clean diet.

Anybody reading up on these types of supplements should take alook at themselves first.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Good choice with the 6-oxo. Best OTC for PCT. Tamoxifen (Nolvadex) is better, but you must get in from out of the country. It is a prescription drug. Glad you didn't kill yourself over the accutane ordeal. One of my friends had a shotgun in hand ready to do the deed when I showed up. Then again, being a teen can be tough without drugs that make you feel life is hopeless. That was over ten years ago. He is doing great now.


Pirate, suppose you ran a 5mg-10mg-15mg e/d m1t cycle for 3 weeks, raising the dose weekly.  How much 6-oxo would you run and for how long?  I've got one bottle, would I need to buy just one more or two more?  I've already got my M1T, which happens to be coupled with 5-ad at 50mg per 10 mg of M1T.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Pirate, suppose you ran a 5mg-10mg-15mg e/d m1t cycle for 3 weeks, raising the dose weekly.  How much 6-oxo would you run and for how long?  I've got one bottle, would I need to buy just one more or two more?  I've already got my M1T, which happens to be coupled with 5-ad at 50mg per 10 mg of M1T.




Dont' even think about running m1t without tamox.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 14, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Pirate, suppose you ran a 5mg-10mg-15mg e/d m1t cycle for 3 weeks, raising the dose weekly. How much 6-oxo would you run and for how long? I've got one bottle, would I need to buy just one more or two more? I've already got my M1T, which happens to be coupled with 5-ad at 50mg per 10 mg of M1T.


 6-oxo is not nearly adequate enough for a harsh oral steroid like M1T. I have run M1T up to as much as 25mg's, which was way to much, so I cut it back, and just smelling the pills shuts me down big time. You need nolvadex for an anabolic steroid. 6-oxo is only good for 1-ad IMO.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 14, 2005)

nolva is a must for any steroid PCT, and m1t would definately fall into that catagory


----------



## APG (Mar 14, 2005)

I know that nolva is a must for M1t, for personal reasons (previously discussed) I came off cycle after 15 days @10mg ED.  I am now 3 days into PCT taking 6 oxo at 600mg ED plus 4 500mg of milk thistle ED.  I am still up 10lbs with less BF than when I started and my strength is still going up.  Last chest w/o I bench pressed 286 lbs (130kg) to chest with 5 second delay (power lifting training) for 8 reps.  Up to now no signs of gyno, will post updates.  Just posting my gains with 15 days of M1T


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 14, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> I know that nolva is a must for M1t, for personal reasons (previously discussed) I came off cycle after 15 days @10mg ED. I am now 3 days into PCT taking 6 oxo at 600mg ED plus 4 500mg of milk thistle ED. I am still up 10lbs with less BF than when I started and my strength is still going up. Last chest w/o I bench pressed 286 lbs (130kg) to chest with 5 second delay (power lifting training) for 8 reps. Up to now no signs of gyno, will post updates. Just posting my gains with 15 days of M1T


 be careful with overtraining during PCT. Your gains may be going up now, but soon your test levels will drop to the depths of hell, so just be ready for that.


----------



## APG (Mar 14, 2005)

gococksDJS when can I expect this to happen, I thought it would be good to concentrate on compound movements as they release test is this correct


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 14, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Dont' even think about running m1t without tamox.


I don't want nolva shipped to my house, my parents might wonder what's goin' on. I don't even think they'd care that much actually, cause they've caught me doing worse things, but they wouldn't be happy about it that's for sure.  So 6-oxo isn't ok but yet everyone who used it says it's ok?  I'm fine as long as I don't get gyno right?  Isn't gyno like a one in a thousand shot with M1T anyways?


----------



## APG (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't know the odds but nolva specifically targets breast tissue,  most people on this board would not advise using any over the counter supp for PCT


----------



## APG (Mar 14, 2005)

any ways you are too young (under 21) so should not touch M1T regardless.  Just eat quality food and train.  DO NOT mess with your hormone levels you WILL regret it in later life


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 14, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> any ways you are too young (under 21) so should not touch M1T regardless.  Just eat quality food and train.  DO NOT mess with your hormone levels you WILL regret it in later life


How will it effect me?


----------



## redspy (Mar 14, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> How will it effect me?


Do a google search for teen steroid use and you'll see the effects.  Typically you risk closure of growth plates, loss of libido/erectile problems, and problems with your endocrine system.  Just stick with solid training and diet before you start with powerful steroids.


----------



## APG (Mar 14, 2005)

I am no expert but M1T shuts down your natural test production so after you finish your cycle you will have very low test production and estrogen production will increase to compensate.  Do a search, hopefully other members can provide a better answer.  At your age your test levels are high any way if you require advice on your training or diet you will get help.  I am just trying to advise you of the serious health consequences that could result if you take M1t


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 14, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Do a google search for teen steroid use and you'll see the effects.  Typically you risk closure of growth plates, loss of libido/erectile problems, and problems with your endocrine system.  Just stick with solid training and diet before you start with powerful steroids.


My growth plates are already closed I think, I'm two inches taller than my dad, my mom's short. and I've used pro-hormones multiple times.  They didn't really effect my libido too much, they certainly didn't come close to stopping it.  I'm concerned with these "endocrine system problems" is that referring to an enlarged prostrate or something of that nature?


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 14, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> My growth plates are already closed I think, I'm two inches taller than my dad, my mom's short. and I've used pro-hormones multiple times. They didn't really effect my libido too much, they certainly didn't come close to stopping it. I'm concerned with these "endocrine system problems" is that referring to an enlarged prostrate or something of that nature?


 bro, you are only 17. You shouldn't even consider using prohormones, let alone steroids, which is what M1T is. Go to a doctor and tell him your plans and see what he says. Doctors aren't your enemy, they are there to help. I went to a doctor and told him everything I was taking on my current cycle, and had blood work, urine analysis, scrotal examination, and an EKG and the doctor said I was in perfect shape and then told me "I can't condone it, but you are going about it the correct way".  Im not trying to be an ass, but your doing some stupid stuff by having a few prohormone cycles under your belt by the age of 17, and are now considering a cycle of steroids. Just because M1T is a pill doesn't mean it isn't an anabolic steroid, because it is. Wise up kid before you do irreversible damage to your body.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2005)

A freind of mine who was on Animal Stak for a long, long time now cannot get an erection.  He has to use Viagra everytime he wants a hard-on.  Pro-hormones for teenagers is just a bad idea.

What kind of prohormones have you taken?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 14, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> bro, you are only 17. You shouldn't even consider using prohormones, let alone steroids, which is what M1T is. Go to a doctor and tell him your plans and see what he says. Doctors aren't your enemy, they are there to help. I went to a doctor and told him everything I was taking on my current cycle, and had blood work, urine analysis, scrotal examination, and an EKG and the doctor said I was in perfect shape and then told me "I can't condone it, but you are going about it the correct way".  Im not trying to be an ass, but your doing some stupid stuff by having a few prohormone cycles under your belt by the age of 17, and are now considering a cycle of steroids. Just because M1T is a pill doesn't mean it isn't an anabolic steroid, because it is. Wise up kid before you do irreversible damage to your body.


Maybe I won't run the M1T.  I'm still debating.  I'm not sure what I'm gonna do, I'm definetly gonna run it when I'm 21 if I don't run it now, but I'm not sure.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> A freind of mine who was on Animal Stak for a long, long time now cannot get an erection.  He has to use Viagra everytime he wants a hard-on.  Pro-hormones for teenagers is just a bad idea.
> 
> What kind of prohormones have you taken?


Animal Stak is shit.  I've taken 1-AD, 4-AD, and 19-nor-4-diol and 19-nordione.  Aside from pro-hormones I've taken trib, saw palmetto, and chrysin while on cycles.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> How will it effect me?




You'll die a horrible death.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Animal Stak is shit.  I've taken 1-AD, 4-AD, and 19-nor-4-diol and 19-nordione.  Aside from pro-hormones I've taken trib, saw palmetto, and chrysin while on cycles.




Read up on your diet.  Right now, i am growing FASTER and stronger than I did on ANY cycle.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 14, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> bro, you are only 17. You shouldn't even consider using prohormones, let alone steroids, which is what M1T is. Go to a doctor and tell him your plans and see what he says. Doctors aren't your enemy, they are there to help. I went to a doctor and told him everything I was taking on my current cycle, and had blood work, urine analysis, scrotal examination, and an EKG and the doctor said I was in perfect shape and then told me "I can't condone it, but you are going about it the correct way".  Im not trying to be an ass, but your doing some stupid stuff by having a few prohormone cycles under your belt by the age of 17, and are now considering a cycle of steroids. Just because M1T is a pill doesn't mean it isn't an anabolic steroid, because it is. Wise up kid before you do irreversible damage to your body.


Yeah, but it costs money to go to a doctor and have all that shit checked out.  Lot's of cash if you an uninsured teenager.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 14, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it costs money to go to a doctor and have all that shit checked out. Lot's of cash if you an uninsured teenager.


 If your parents have a family plan, it covers you as well, and all you have to pay is a $20 fee. IMO if your not willing to pay to make sure you are healthy, you should not risk running anabolics. No anabolic cycle is worth you own well-being.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 14, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Read up on your diet.  Right now, i am growing FASTER and stronger than I did on ANY cycle.




maybe you should have gotten your diet in check before you ran all those cycles


----------



## jarrettathawaii (Mar 14, 2005)

Has anyone ever done or heard of using M1T and Andriol (organon)? good or bad?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 15, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> If your parents have a family plan, it covers you as well, and all you have to pay is a $20 fee. IMO if your not willing to pay to make sure you are healthy, you should not risk running anabolics. No anabolic cycle is worth you own well-being.


You think they'd give my parents a call?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 15, 2005)

M1T will completely hault your testosterone production within a few days of use. Your body is using testosterone to guide your growth, and just because you are tall does not mean that your body is done maturing. If your body quits making testosterone during this critical phase of your maturation...ah shit man, everyone on this board has been telling you the same damn thing for months. You keep making posts hoping someone will help you justify using M1T at age 17 or tell you the secrets to avoid these potential health problems. You do what you want, but you will spend the rest of your life dealing with it. Your call. There is no safe or healthy way for a teenager to use steroids (except where special medical conditions come into play).


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 15, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> You think they'd give my parents a call?


 everything between you and your doctor is confidential by law, but he will tell you what we are telling you. You are way to young to be doing this shit. Im not sure which is worse, the fact that you want to use an anabolic steroid or the fact that you have already done several pro-hormone cycles at the age of 17. If you gave a shit about yourself you would put down the AAS and PH's until you were at least 22.


----------

